# V6 Exhaust Pictures or Drawings



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive been searching for quite some time, and i was wondering if you guys that own the *3.2 VR6 MK2 TT* had any *pictures or drawings of the exhaust* for research i am doing about upgrading my exhaust. I would love to put my car up on a lift, but unfortunately i dont have access to one for a while and ramps are not an option aswell.
if anyone can help that would be greatly appriciated!
-TJ


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here you go:
http://www.parts.com/oemcatalo...gid=0


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Here you go:
http://www.parts.com/oemcatalo...gid=0


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

that diagram is pretty confusing lol
can some one label the components?
i can pickout the cats, the last muffler and the resonator before the mufflers... what are the other pieces??
also any idea what the diameter is??


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

the two sections that have the box around them are the actual exhaust. Everything is else is just the random bits that go with it. The cats go first, followed by the Y section next to it, then into the resonator and muffler. I advise ditching the muffler first, it is a very restrictive piece.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_the two sections that have the box around them are the actual exhaust. Everything is else is just the random bits that go with it. The cats go first, followed by the Y section next to it, then into the resonator and muffler. I advise ditching the muffler first, it is a very restrictive piece.

Correct me if im wrong, if anyone can identify these parts that im missing, that would help a lot


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

those are just extra silencers.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverOEM* »_those are just extra silencers.

know what that means? gutting those too








we have a highly restrictive exhaust


_Modified by TJ_MK2TT at 11:53 AM 1/13/2010_


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

that's what I did; I have cats and an aftermarket muffler. It's not quiet.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Needless to say we will want a vid of the results but it'll robably sound as loud as this








Bastuck without front silencers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y79GZQ-DkH4


_Modified by conneem-tt at 7:14 AM 1/14/2010_


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

wouldnt mind it hahaha,
ftw turning on car alarms in the parking lot ftw


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

I have modified the diagram with the correct names but making one asumption. The asumption is the post cat "equalizer" is a small restrictive feature. In fact, this feature is only presented in the MK2 Audi TT and it appears to affect only the drivers side bank in the 3.2L engine configuration. I really do not understand the whole thing or why Audi uses it and the MKV R32 does not use it but I think it is fine threading and balancing the mechanics of the exhaust vs intake flows and as long as it costs money the MKVR32 does not have that option.
Anyways, coming from an MKIV R32 I missed that wonderful exhaust note from the stock exhaust. I absolutely loved it and I think it is intoxicating. 
I really did not like the ultra quietness of the stock exhaust from Factory, so I decided to play with my 2008 TT 3.2L exhaust moving one thing at a time. 
First thing I figured to do is to remove the silencer and replace it with a straight pipe. I found by doing this that the sound was nice plus it shed the brick weight of that silencer. No drone at low rpm ranges in the highway and at least I can hear the engine now to improve shifting points. 
It brings the slight raspiness of the old MKIV R32 exhaust and tosses in some higher pitched sounds that give the overall sound a tint of exotic flavor in the higher rpm range.
The muffler or very back portion where the tips come out of, is heavy and I did not mess with it. There is not a straight good replacement muffler and if you want something good it gets ultra-expensive really quick. 
I probably like cars a little louder than average people but not that loud anyways. I like to still be able to use the bluethooth without having to scream.
I find this mod to be my perfect balance. Cheap and good which is not easy to find these days.
This all I am doing to this exhaust.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*

my apologies to the 4titude members...
heres the updated diagram


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwapasionado* »_I have modified the diagram with the correct names but making one asumption. The asumption is the post cat "equalizer" is a small restrictive feature. In fact, this feature is only presented in the MK2 Audi TT and it appears to affect only the drivers side bank in the 3.2L engine configuration. I really do not understand the whole thing or why Audi uses it and the MKV R32 does not use it but I think it is fine threading and balancing the mechanics of the exhaust vs intake flows and as long as it costs money the MKVR32 does not have that option.
Anyways, coming from an MKIV R32 I missed that wonderful exhaust note from the stock exhaust. I absolutely loved it and I think it is intoxicating. 
I really did not like the ultra quietness of the stock exhaust from Factory, so I decided to play with my 2008 TT 3.2L exhaust moving one thing at a time. 
First thing I figured to do is to remove the silencer and replace it with a straight pipe. I found by doing this that the sound was nice plus it shed the brick weight of that silencer. No drone at low rpm ranges in the highway and at least I can hear the engine now to improve shifting points. 
It brings the slight raspiness of the old MKIV R32 exhaust and tosses in some higher pitched sounds that give the overall sound a tint of exotic flavor in the higher rpm range.
The muffler or very back portion where the tips come out of, is heavy and I did not mess with it. There is not a straight good replacement muffler and if you want something good it gets ultra-expensive really quick. 
I probably like cars a little louder than average people but not that loud anyways. I like to still be able to use the bluethooth without having to scream.
I find this mod to be my perfect balance. Cheap and good which is not easy to find these days.
This all I am doing to this exhaust.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i agree, i will be removing both silencers, ill start at the one in the rear, labeled "resonator" in the image above, and replace it with a straight pipe that has a cutout with a butterfly valve when i want to "open" the VR6 up








then ill go with the mid silencer, and replace that with a straight pipe most likely...
what did you find the diameter of our exhausts to be??


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

I did not measured them but the diameter after the catalytic are about 2 1/4" internal diameter in on both pipes. Once they merge together it is around 3", maybe a little less but it continues all the way out to the muffler.
The pieces you label as silencers and that you show 2 of them after each catalytic are not silencers and there is only one in the drivers side. Removing them will not do anything for sound. I also have an MKVR32 and it does not have that "silencer". I called it an equalizer because it think it balances the exhaust flow but I do not really know what it does, so I left it alone.
The piece you label as a resonator is not a resonator. It is the silencer for this exhaust system. This is the piece that I removed. 
I really like the exhaust sound now. 
I hope it helps you with your decision process.


----------



## TJ_MK2TT (Jun 21, 2009)

i agree that there is a one "silencer-equalizer" after the cat, didn't take the time to photoshop it.








from what i hear we share the same motor as the MK5 R32, but the exhaust is different based on one obvious factor, the exhaust note is completely different:: Based on this, i believe that the R32 and the TT VR6 vary in terms of resonators or at the very least the exhaust varies as well. From your knowledge, the TT does not have a resonator, rather its a silencer, so if that's the case, im going to assume the mufflers are the varying factor, since exhaust notes are very different. The resonator, as i understand its job, manipulates the tone of the exhaust. This is why i believe it could very well be a resonator back there. Regardless i would like to continue this discussion, until we reach a final verdict as to what the actual components of the TT VR6 exhaust are, i believe we both have valid points, and finally there's some VR6 TT tech talk







. Hopefully Tim can jump on here as well and help us out since he has done an aftermarket exhaust aswell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Few Additional Questions:: i would like to see the silencer-resonator, do u have a picture of its cross section or of it off the car? whats that a picture of [picture above]??
lets hear some of those sound clips of your exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TJ_MK2TT at 9:46 PM 3/20/2010_


----------



## vwapasionado (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (TJ_MK2TT)*

I enjoy exchanging experiences about our great vehicles. Let me say that I have had 6 vehicles with the VR6 engine for the last 16 years and I really like this engine. Never let me down even after abusing it at times (I guess it depends how much abuse is involved). Very complex engine but very good indeed.
Back to the exhaust topic, They are all interesting exhaust systems and you are right, The R32 MKIV & MKV and the TT MK1 & MK2 have different exhaust sounds having the exact same engines. They all have different mufflers and that is what makes the most of the sound and tone differences. The "silencer-resonator" would be the second most important factor for exhaust sound, tone and intensity.
I did not take pictures when I removed the "silencer-resonator" but inside it had perforated walls around the flow path to create turbulence in the exhaust flow, like any "silencer" would have. Externally it looks exactly like the one in the MKV R32 so I am going to call them identical. I kept it after I removed it but I discarded it once I heard the results of my straight pipe. Totally in love with it.
To your point, the main sound differences between the MK2 TT and the MKV R32 are related to the muffler. Everything else is exactly the same except the R32 not having any equalizer (I really do not think this is a silencer at all). I really doubt the equalizer affects sound at all but it does affect backpressure between both cylinder banks in the post cat area and before they get mixed into a single path of flow. 
In the other hand and with a different vehicle, the MKIV R32 did not have our type of "silencer-resonator". It had a much smaller one that did not silence as much as ours and it showed because the MKIV R32 exhaust is indeed louder than any of the other ones mentioned here.
Also and as a note, the MKV & MKIV R32 and the MK1 TT mufflers have a vacuum system that actuates a flapper to make it "quieter" under light load and rpm but to open the secondary exhaust tip when you push it harder. The TTMK2 does not have this vacuum flapper which leads me to believe it creates the reason to have the equalizer between the cat and the "silencer-resonator".
To my final point, If you like the MKIV R32 stock exhaust sound, you will love removing the "silencer-resonator" on your car. 
I do not want to post any sound clips as I do not have what it takes to do this properly and by using a normal camera to me is butchering it. You really have to feel it from the cabin, shifting the car and hear it when somebody else is taking off with your car and you are standing there, etc...
You can try it and if you do not like it, you can weld the silencer back. No losses there but a few bucks. 
Let me know how you end up tuning your exhaust. I wish you good luck and go get some vroooomm








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (vwapasionado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwapasionado* »_To my final point, If you like the MKIV R32 stock exhaust sound, you will love removing the "silencer-resonator" on your car.

FWIW, I just did this with my Milltek system on my 3.2. I am _very_ pleased with the results. It has a nice throaty sound as the throttle opens up. I wish it were a little louder at idle, but it makes the VR6 sing nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

